# Gryff's Hair Cut



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I did try. Gryff is getting a cut today. Hopefully not too much. The problem is that DH and I have a Grand Canyon sized difference in opinion on Gryff's hair style. He likes the puppy cut, I want to continue growing it out - and he's the guy with the money. So, Gryff is going to the groomer today. Chuck wants a full inch taken off and cleaned up around the face. I am going to ask for 1/2 and inch taken off and clean up a bit around the eyes! That's a compromise, right????

Here is a picture I just took this morning. I'll post another when I get home from Planet Pet.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute! I'm sure he'll look great when he's all done, please post photos.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

His curly/wavy hair is so cute!  I'd say that's compromise!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, he's so cute, and he'll look good either way.
Gina


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I would say trimming around the face and feet would be enough compromise :biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gryff will look good no matter how you cut it, but I am loving the shaggy face. Does he mat easier with the curlier hair?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy- maybe our DH's should hang out cause mine doesn't want any of the dog's trimmed. He likes his shaggy little dogs. Belle has horrible breakage on her back from rolling around on everything and DH still doesn't want me to trim her.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> I would say trimming around the face and feet would be enough compromise :biggrin1:


I absolutely agree with this.........I love the way Gryff looks now


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Aww, Gryff is so cute!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see the new cut.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It was almost a down and out brawl this morning over Gryff's hair. I told Tara to cut it like she normally does, only longer. It's hard to tell when he gets back from the groomer what it really looks like because it is so clean and poofy. I'm leaving in a few minutes to pick him up so I'll have pictures in about an hour.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

DRAT DRAT DRAT It's too short! I am glad that his hair grows quickly. My DH is happy, but I'm not. DH thinks it's still too long on the legs, but I think it's too short everywhere. At least he has no matts and in a few days it won't be so poofy. I'm growing it out again starting right now!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He looked good before and still does!:thumb:

We just need to teach you to "win" these decisions with your husband! :becky:


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

He looks so handsome and very distinguished looking...like royalty !!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Jake&Jazz said:


> He looks so handsome and very distinguished looking...like royalty !!


I know, but I like him looking scruffy! It will be fine in a two or three weeks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You might have to slowly work your dh into the longer look..........slowly......getting it trimmed longer and longer each time. 

Sooooooooooooooooooo, he gets use to the look. We haven't had Dexter cut yet and I do not want a cut, I want it long. I do not want my dh getting use to a short cut.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

How about telling your DH it saves him money to spread the grooming sessions out?


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Maryam - that might work after he's done blowing coat. It has been very difficult trying to grow him out while dealing with matts. The thing is that we agreed to keep him short when we first got him - even before we got him. My DH knows what they look like long and he doesn't like it.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Julie said:


> He looked good before and still does!:thumb:
> 
> *We just need to teach you to "win" these decisions with your husband!* :becky:


Exactly Julie!!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

AHH... he is ready for St. Patty's day! He looks good, like a little puff ball!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He looks good Ivy!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's adorable either way! He looks so cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ivyagogo said:


> I know, but I like him looking scruffy! It will be fine in a two or three weeks.


Ivy, I like my boys looking scruffy too... but this little trim will help you to continue to grow him out. if you just spray him with a water bottle or take him out in the rain...he will look more scruffy instantly. But in a week you are going to love him again. I think Gryff looks great.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Gryff looks great!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like dh loves the clean sharp look. I remember seeing your pup with your child in the car and your pup was very sharp clean looking. I guess it just matters what you are use to..... Who does all the brushing/grooming/bathing/feeding/training?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He looks really good! It cracks me up when they look at the camera like what on earth are you doing? Too cute!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think he looks great, and I love looking at his punk look in the avatar still.
do you think Gryff is more comfortable ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

*before & after...*

Here's my Buddy before & after. I like him both ways, but lately he was getting matted for no reason I could figure (do they blow coat at 9 mos.?), so off he went to PetSmart. I think they did a good job, and he seems to like it (except he seems a little cold).

I like the Havs both ways. All the pixs I've seen on the Forum of the before and afters look great. I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder as to short vs. long.

Hava great day!

Rose


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Sounds like dh loves the clean sharp look. I remember seeing your pup with your child in the car and your pup was very sharp clean looking. I guess it just matters what you are use to..... Who does all the brushing/grooming/bathing/feeding/training?


All me. I love that picture of Gryff with Alec. One of my favorites.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Rose - what a cute doggie you have! I like the long and the short.

It's not that I don't like Gryff short, it's just that I was really diggin' the longer coat. It's okay, I know it will grow out and it will grow out fast. I also know that he is super fluffy when he gets back from the groomer and in a few days he will look more rasta again. At least I know he is clean and matt free for the moment!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ivy, I know you have worked so hard on grooming and I have to say that before face is just adorable to me. I also love the little stove pipe legs with the trim. I, like Missy, think this will help with getting past the blowing coat stage - which Cicero is not enjoying! Gryff is a handsome boy...always with such a clean face!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Where is his knit cap?*

Gryff wants to know where his knit cap is? He wants to sing Karaoke with the other Oscar presenters. He has a film to shoot after all, and it is a NEW moon...or is that a FULL moon?

Gryff thinks that his agent and his publicist should get a life and stop worrying about the length of his hair. It is his talent that has given him fame, not the length of his hair.

Gryff just wants to have all those girls stop screaming. Ah life was so much easier before he was the number one search on google.

Gryff can be spotted hanging out in pubs late at night...or was that pups?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ivy- cute. Did she take off much length it looked like just a bit on the legs? It didn't look like he was trimmed all over rather it was blown out straight rather than curly? The long hair can take a long time so in between maintenance trim is nice and I would be happy if my DH would pay for someone else to groom during coat blowing


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love the long hair but since Scooter just keeps getting poofier that look won't work for him. Perhaps I can convince DH we need another with straight hair so we can let it grow long!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ann - that's a good idea!

Linda - you crack me up every **** time you post! Have you seen the latest Rob pictures from Vancouver? His hair is growing in fast! Which DVD version are you buying? I think I've finally decided on the Target Blu Ray.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ivy, Gryff looks really handsome. I agree that Hav's look good both ways (in puppy and fuller cut), especially Gryff! 
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Ah he looks great either way. I agree ease hubby into it. 

Since I was orginally going to show the girls we were trying to leave them long. As they got older it became apparent that while Bella probably would have loved the ring the car sickness would get her. Zoey would has beautiful lines but not the personality since she is skittish. I groomed them every evening from the day we got them. After about a year and half it started to become a chore. I guess with the hair getting so long they were getting knotting and the grooming was pulling instead of relaxing. We have them cut. Seems everytime we go it is shorter and shorter. They don't care and we love them however they look.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

It's getting better already. He looks much better after a bath (which was facilitated by Gryff rollling around in coyote poop).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He has his beautiful curl back!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

All it takes is a little water!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's looking good! He looks like he'd be so nice to sink your fingers and face into--(after the bath, though! Ha!)


----------

